# Sponsored Topic: The Science of Matrixing



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals,
I push this thing called Matrixing. It isnt an internet gimmick, its an actual science, the purpose of which is to analyze and handle force and direction (flow). My site is Monster Martial Arts (see the banner/link) and if you have any questions Ill be glad to answer them. Be warned, I do make some outrageous claims, but you should read the testimonials before you lift a sneering lip, maybe even get the free ebook. Have a Great Workout. Al


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 31, 2010)

Why do I have the feeling that your previous posts were all leading up to the moment when you did your 'reveal' so that it would seem a bit less like spam?

I don't know what your system is, and I won't dis it, but neither do I have any interest in finding out more.  I actually feel rather taken advantage of for engaging in what I thought was actual conversation up to now.


----------



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

You're saying I've manipulated you? Nah. You're not that simple. No one is. Have a great work out. Al


----------



## PeteMc (Jan 31, 2010)

Assuming that this is the link to your link (http://monstermartialarts.com/) to the new science of "Matrixing"... I personally think it looks like someone walking around and kind of throwing them and from my wrestling experience I've never seen some of those movements from a "throw" i.e. someone getting pushed in the back and their head looks straight up and they fall softly to the ground hips first. The normal body reaction would be the hips would jolt out or stay where they were depending on the where the person was hit on their back and the head would go up slightly or go down and it wouldn't look like someone was pulling the head back toward the ceiling... but maybe I'm wrong. and the site looks kind of like one of those rip-off sites where it says "buy this and make fast cash online"... I hope this doesn't come off as disrespectful, seeing as I'd like to think this isn't a scam and I am not sure if how real it is because the movements seemed pretty slow meaning there is no evidence of how it would work in a self-defense fight.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 31, 2010)

matrixman said:


> You're saying I've manipulated you? Nah. You're not that simple. No one is. Have a great work out. Al



I was trying to be polite, but if you want me to be more direct, I will.  I feel like I've been slimed by a spammy spammer with spam.


----------



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

Spammed by a spammy spammer? Nah. I've gone through forum rules. Talked with administrators (Bob), wanted to make sure I was following the rules. I took a week or so to enter the threads and get a feel for things because I know what I say and do sometimes rubs people the wrong way. Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way.
Now, the types of throws I use. I like the softer 'take advantage of their motion' throws. I have my own unique way of entering, then adjusting an attacker's posture so I can manipulate structure or motion. If my manipulation doesn't work, then I do what I call a shock and lock. Maybe a quick elbow or something to set up the motion. I evaluate my performance by the amount of shock and locks I don't have to do. Now, I used to have great form, but I gave up some of my form so I could be more efficient. I know that sounds weird, and I guess the only thing I could say was that what was assumed to be perfect form was for people to look at, and I was more interested in making things work. Oddly, in spite of this contradictory statement, I love forms with a passion. 
I usually do things slow, I want to teach, not beat people up and impress people by doing things they don't understand. Have a Great Work Out. Al


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 31, 2010)

matrixman said:


> Spammed by a spammy spammer? Nah. I've gone through forum rules. Talked with administrators (Bob), wanted to make sure I was following the rules. I took a week or so to enter the threads and get a feel for things because I know what I say and do sometimes rubs people the wrong way. Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way.



If Bob said it was OK, then that's fine with me.  I withdraw my objections on that basis.  I'm still sorry to say it rubs me the wrong way and comes off as an underhanded attempt to spam in a more subtle way.  I wish you the best, but I doubt I'll be participating in your threads again, because I feel like each one up to now has been a set-up, not a legitimate question or topic of interest.   Ugh, it's like the bible preacher who tries to invite kids over to 'rap', when what he's really doing is trying to convert them.


----------



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

Objections understood and respected. Advertising supports the forum, and I did it in the right way. I did have considerations about introducing myself, knew there would be people leery of internet gimmicks, but I finally told myself to just say it. Be honest and everything will work out. Have a great work out. Al


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 31, 2010)

This isn't the type of thread that is going to generate the discussion you want.  Too many times have I seen things like this result in flamage.  That said, if you want to talk about your approach, break it down and show people how it works bit by bit.  Post some videos of the more "outrageous claims" and people will comment on the content.  

I have a different way of teaching karate.  Here is where I broke it down for people.  It's a lengthy process, and humbling, but rewarding.

This is my new school.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=155

This is my old school.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=230


----------



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks, Maunakumu, it looks good. It'll probably take me a few days to resort, but a better way to connect is always appreciated. Have a Great Work Out. Al


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe you could start by telling us a little more about it?  You're not really using "matrix" and "flow" in quite the typical/dictionary sense.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2010)

Chiming in here so we're all on the same page. I offered a sticky ad as part of the forum sponsorship. This isn't spam.


----------



## matrixman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Bob and JKS9,
entry accomplished, but I'm all wet...now how did that happen? Grin. Don't worry, I'll learn the rules, and I'm dedicated to politeness, so people will learn to love me. It'll help when I learn the language.
That bit of foofaraw spoken, I could go on for books on Matrixing, and have, but let me say a couple of things that will help people understand what I'm doing.
I use a matrix from boolean algebra. It's called a truth table. Look it up, and if you can figure out how I used it, you're good. It took me decades.
Here is the matrix definition I work from

3) Mathematics a rectangular array of quantities or expressions in rows and columns that is treated as a single entity and manipulated according to particular rules.

That said, let me explain the core of matrixing.
Every particle in the universe has a direction. Let's give every particle a goal: not getting collided. A truth table enables me to chart out every potential of motion, even secondary and teritary and so on, to accomplish that. 
Now that doesn't have to be the goal, it is only one potential goal. I'm in a karate forum, after all, and sometimes it's fun to collide.
The point is that when I teach somebody how to analyze motion in this manner, all the potentials of motion that they never looked at, that they never even knew existed, suddenly become apparent. 
Now, it sounds like I'm spouting here, and making things all complex, but that's only because I'm putting it in a nutshell. So let me phrase everything differently, and hopefully simply and so it relates to how most people study the martial arts.

If there is only force (potential collisions) and flow (the direction of objects) in this universe, could you not sum up the Prime Martial Strategy as:

If the force is greater flow it,
if the flow is greater force it.

Now this is the start and heart of a science. If it interests you, pursue it, ask for clarification, put up your own argument.
One of the prime ingredients of a science is posting the science for scrutiny, examination, objection, and so on and so on. That's one little part of the reason I'm here.
You guys have a great Work Out. Al


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry but&#8230;.

I&#8217;ve looked at your sight I watched the video and what I see is not so good CMA IMA repackaged with the shaolin name thrown in for good measure with promised shortcuts and secrets there are no shortcuts there are no secrets&#8230; just train properly

And if you want to demystify taijiquan train with a real sifu, there is no mystery, there is no mysticism just proper training


----------



## matrixman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for dropping by the site. 
The martial arts are actually taught through random strings of data, thus, the end result is invariably skewed. You could even have the whole picture, but it would be skewed.
See were on different tracks. Youre thinking Im trying to reveal secrets, make a cheap sell through a gimmick. Im actually trying to deskew the whole picture. When that happens, speedier learning, no blank spots where you, or your instructor, didnt see something. Hard work? You bet. Short cuts? Not through the hard work part, but through understanding what it is youre trying to do before you do it.
Train properly? You cant do it until you take out the influences that skew the arts. This includes mixing arts, concepts, cultural influences, vested interests, and so on.
Heres something that might surprise people, I dont want people to order my courses if they just want to find out if they work. They wont work for you, they wont solve anything...unless you see that there is something to solve.
This is not some reverse psychology thing, this is qualifying buyers so they dont end up abused.
Man, been a long day. Just enough time for a few forms.
You guys have a great work out.
Al


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2010)

matrixman said:


> Hi Bob and JKS9,
> entry accomplished, but I'm all wet...now how did that happen? Grin. Don't worry, I'll learn the rules, and I'm dedicated to politeness, so people will learn to love me. It'll help when I learn the language.
> That bit of foofaraw spoken, I could go on for books on Matrixing, and have, but let me say a couple of things that will help people understand what I'm doing.
> I use a matrix from boolean algebra. It's called a truth table. Look it up, and if you can figure out how I used it, you're good. It took me decades.
> ...


 
Er, is any of this the same as hitting people and KOing them?

I have absolutly no idea what you are talking about! I have a uni degree but am a simple person who just likes fighting and learning self defence. I can't be doing with talking a good fight, for me, K.I.S.S. works.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2010)

matrixman said:


> Thanks for dropping by the site.
> The martial arts are actually taught through random strings of data, thus, the end result is invariably skewed. You could even have the whole picture, but it would be skewed.
> See were on different tracks. Youre thinking Im trying to reveal secrets, make a cheap sell through a gimmick. Im actually trying to deskew the whole picture. When that happens, speedier learning, no blank spots where you, or your instructor, didnt see something. Hard work? You bet. Short cuts? Not through the hard work part, but through understanding what it is youre trying to do before you do it.
> Train properly? You cant do it until you take out the influences that skew the arts. This includes mixing arts, concepts, cultural influences, vested interests, and so on.
> ...


 
There is nothing to de-skew if you have a Sifu that knows what he is doing. You do not need to mix anything if your Sifu knows what he is doing, you are willing to listen to that Sifu and you are willing to train properly.

And after over 30 years in MA and a few of that on MT and years of reading "get dangerous quick" adds both on and off MT and even seeing a few demonstrated.... nothing surprises me

other than that I can only base my opinion on what I read on your website and I am sorry but it is what it is IMO.


----------



## blindsage (Feb 1, 2010)

What you are teaching and promoting may very well be legit, but the use of stereotypical gimmick-style language and promotional methods on the website does not help your cause and just on the surface I would discourage anyone from taking what you're selling seriously.  If you want to be taken seriously then you should really consider re-examining your marketing methods.


----------



## matrixman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Tez 3, sorry. You want a hard strike, put weight behind the strike, muscles are okay, but only when they support the transference of weight. I wrote 100 pages on this in a book called The Punch. Its on my website, and I usually write in easy to understand manners. Rueful grin and a bow to you.

Hey Xue and Blind, thanks for the input. There is an unfortunate side to what you are saying, however. I tried for years to sell stuff, failed miserably. One of my students then, almost literally, picked me up by the scruff of the neck and made me look at internet marketing.
I began to sell. 
So you say you dont like my package, wont look inside, The words I use, the gaudy paper are so-o-o bad...but since I started doing that, thousands of orders.
And, here is the important part...Ive got over 300 pages of wins, of people writing in and thanking me. Look at the wins on my website, thats the results. 
And here is something even more astounding. Over 60% of my customers order again. Back End Sales. I dont think I know anybody, anywhere, who has those kinds of stats. So people who get past the gaudy paper and advertising...they like the science of Matrixing. 
And, the unfortunate truth, in your case, Xue, is that if you have looked everywhere and not found anything, you are like a fellow who looks at the hills and says, Theres no gold there, I looked already, so nobody else better look.
Now, thousands of orders, 300 pages of wins, 60% back end sales...or people that dont like my marketing...my choice is simple, I think I will support places like Martial Talk with my advertising, risk the critics who would have me do things that dont work, and close with this little thought provoking blatant ad.
Would you like to teach martial arts? Make a few extra untraceable dollars in a bad economy? I encourage people to do that on my website. I have encouraged hundreds of people to do this with a simple book called How to Start Your Own School. I wrote it before Andrew Wood came out with his course, and I offer it on CD with nine other books! Ten bucks for ten books! The Master Books. My pitch for ending the depression.
And, one last thing, I want to share one win with you, just in case you dont make it over to my site and actually look at the wins.

Al,*
I conducted a Matrix Aikido training class for a Security Team at a local*manufacturing plant. I tailored the training according to their Use Of Force policy. As you know they need control and takedown skills. I knew Matrix Aikido would be the answer. The training plan you shared was boss. The class went so smoothly. The participants learned very quickly. By the*end of the class you could see techniques of Monkey Boxing coming through. They were also able to create their own techniques. There was one female officer in the class who asked to become my private student. She was throwing, locking and taking down guys twice her size. The Security Supervisor wants me to come back and with more participants! I'll keep you posted.
Lonnie M

Lonnie is just one of a dozen people out there actually starting Matrix Aikido classes, making money and having fun doing what he wants.

Answer me as you wish, I have to take a day off. I teach on Tuesdays. Maybe Ill tell you about the way I teach next time, it would really tweak you. Maybe I should look into starting another thread, I know my introduction has been a little rough, and I apologize to all, let me know if I have broken any rules or failed to go over the top.

At any rate, I thank you for your input, I know you guys really have smiles in your hearts, and I look forward to meeting them.

Al


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2010)

matrixman said:


> And, the unfortunate truth, in your case, Xue, is that if you have looked everywhere and not found anything, you are like a fellow who looks at the hills and says, &#8216;There&#8217;s no gold there, I looked already, so nobody else better look.&#8217;


 
Whoa there big fella now your putting words in my mouth or it could be you just plain don't understand me or you are trying to dismiss me by making me look closed minded. Bottom-line that all goes back to sales and the use of misdirection for said sales.

But if this is the game you want to play so be it.

Let me be as clear and concise as I can be to avoid any further misunderstanding.

I am saying that your sales pitch is just that a sales pitch you are not teaching anything new, improved or better. You are talking about things that need tweaked that do not need tweak in order to impress others and garner sales. I am saying that based on what I am reading in your posts and on your site you do not know what you are talking about when it comes to Baguazhang and Taijiquan and Shaolinquan. Maybe you have trained it maybe you have not but either way if you truthfully saying what you believe based on experience then you had a Sifu that was not all that good at the styles you were training. 

I look constantly but what I see that is generally offered in the manner you are offering your program and it is usually not worth much or is just repackaged, renamed and has the "Most dangerous MA" label on it to impress people and gain sales (Combat Macramé)and from what I see yours is no different. 

I looked for what is new in MA all the time and I ocassionally find it,I found it in Police/military Sanda, but that comes form a reputable source with a proven track record and I trained with a sifu who actually new it. But if I did not find that I could go Systema or Krav Maga or any number of others that are worth training. There are a few on MT that have come up with their own systems that impress the hell out of me and I would love to train with them. But you appear to be trying to sell your program based on false pretenses and claiming you are tweaking things that do not need tweaked.



matrixman said:


> Answer me as you wish, I have to take a day off. I teach on Tuesdays. Maybe I&#8217;ll tell you about the way I teach next time, it would really tweak you. Maybe I should look into starting another thread, I know my introduction has been a little rough, and I apologize to all, let me know if I have broken any rules or failed to go over the top.


 
And I don't really care how you teach you are simply, like many who have come to MT, trying to sell something that I most certainly would not buy but then there are those that apparently have, assuming your letters are real and not made up.

I wish you the best in your efforts in selling your wears and I frankly do not care who looks or who buys your product, you came to MT, You put it out there and you must have expected a response. I am sorry we did not all jump and tell you how wonderful is and line up with our check books to buy it..... But if people want to waste their money on what you are selling more power to them but I will not waste mine. 

I hope that clears things up


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2010)

*Note*:
Just to chime in a bit here and head off any perceived intent.
This particular thread, think of as an infomercial, or a "paid advertisement" as it were. That's the intent, so you may see "sales" techniques.'
Me, I've got no problems with folks coming to MT to sell their wares, programs, systems, etc. Hell, if Steve Jobs offered me cash to advertise his i-Wheel I'd cash it. 

Everyone is of course entitled to their opinions, positions, views, etc as long as they stay within our rules, which from the skim I just did it looks like is the case.  Just adding so we're all clear I'm just looking to keep the peace and not that I see anything wrong, etc.

Y'all keep playin nice. I appreciate it.


----------



## matrixman (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Bob, not to worry. I love Xue. Hes da man. Were just growling and spitting and getting to know each other. Now when I tell him about my other invention...super cyber karate downloaded directly into the brain via the iwheel...


----------



## blindsage (Feb 1, 2010)

matrixman said:


> Hey Xue and Blind, thanks for the input. There is an unfortunate side to what you are saying, however. I tried for years to sell stuff, failed miserably. One of my students then, almost literally, picked me up by the scruff of the neck and made me look at internet marketing.
> I began to sell.
> So you say you dont like my package, wont look inside, The words I use, the gaudy paper are so-o-o bad...but since I started doing that, thousands of orders.
> And, here is the important part...Ive got over 300 pages of wins, of people writing in and thanking me. Look at the wins on my website, thats the results.
> ...


Let's see, you've got the "I WAS A FAILURE UNTIL I GOT (insert whatever claim) TEH INTERNETS!", the "I'M REALLY SUCCESSFUL, LOOK AT MY (completely unsubstantiated) NUMBERS, SO I MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT", and the "HERE'S A (completely untraceable) SATISFIED CUSTOMER TESTIMONIAL!"  All fairly transparent sales methods.  I'll give you credit though, you're good.  You stay positive, deflect criticism back into positive, aggressive statements about your product, and you're undeterred.  All qualities of a good salesman, but that's all they are.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 1, 2010)

I think if you look carefully at the way you advertise you will find a majority of people with serious training in the martial sciences will be put off by it.  They simply know that the "quick fix" is just quick but really without a fix.  In other words this type of salesmanship works okay every now and then but it does erode credibility when talking with experts or people nearing expertise in that field.  Wish you luck but this style of advertisement just turns me off.


----------



## matrixman (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Brian, thanks for the input. I do have to disagree, and this because of my statistics. As martial artists we have to be true to what works.
That said, Ive got over 40 years in the arts, lived through the most astounding expansion of martial arts on this planet. Heck, the magazines even paid me for my words, made me a professional writer. Forty years of knowledge are on the courses I offer, and I dont repeat myself much in the courses. Heck, whole arts for ten bucks a disk. Sheesh!
Now, truth, I dont like arguing, even though it makes me money. Yes, my statistics went up in direct correlation to this thread. And, I notice that youve got an URL in your entry on this thread. I hope it works well for you. I am serious.
But I dont like arguing. I like people who ask questions. And, heck, if I let this thing dissolve into name calling, then I risk the wrath of Bob. Did you notice that guy has fighter planes in his avatar? Scary.
Anyway, if people dont like what I say, heck, this site has some fascinating forums.
On the other hand, if you think the gaudy advertising is worth looking into...hey, Ive got a free ebook on my site that will tell you all about what I am doing.
But dont ask for the ebook if I cant convince you that there might be a problem in the martial arts, and that that problem can be resolved scientifically.
If we are on different paths, that is quite fine, my friend. You dont like my advertising? Cool. Dont go there.
Now, that all said, let me offer something. Ive had a half dozen schools over my career, run a dozen or so community classes. If anybody is thinking about something like that, let me know. Ill be glad to help out, point a direction, do whatever, and you dont have to buy anything from me. Heck, if youre interested in marketing your own stuff on the internet, let me know. Ill help. You dont even have to visit my site.
You see, at the heart of me is this...I believe in you. Beyond salesmanship, beyond name calling and internet gimmickry, I believe that martial artists are Gods gift to this planet. It is you guys who provide discipline, make strong bodies and quick minds, stand for morality, and generally show the rest of the world how to act.
Do I wish I could unrun over your toes? You bet. Even though it made me money.
But I am a total and utter zealot when it comes to sharing the art, helping people. 
And you guys who dont like my advertising, or who I have foolishly abused, I dont even consider you my enemies. You just dont understand what I am doing.
Have a great work out, a truly great work out. 
Al


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2010)

matrixman said:


> Hi Brian, thanks for the input. I do have to disagree, and this because of my statistics. As martial artists we have to be true to what works.
> That said, I&#8217;ve got over 40 years in the arts, lived through the most astounding expansion of martial arts on this planet. Heck, the magazines even paid me for my words, made me a professional writer. Forty years of knowledge are on the courses I offer, and I don&#8217;t repeat myself much in the courses. Heck, whole arts for ten bucks a disk. Sheesh!
> Now, truth, I don&#8217;t like arguing, even though it makes me money. Yes, my statistics went up in direct correlation to this thread. And, I notice that you&#8217;ve got an URL in your entry on this thread. I hope it works well for you. I am serious.
> But I don&#8217;t like arguing. I like people who ask questions. And, heck, if I let this thing dissolve into name calling, then I risk the wrath of Bob. Did you notice that guy has fighter planes in his avatar? Scary.
> ...


 
You do realize that veiled references and sarcasm is still name calling...right?

Whether or not we do not understand what you are doing, even after my over 30 years in MA... I still stand by what I said which is you have no idea what taijiquan, baguazhang and shaolinquan truly are. 

I could recommend a site you could try and sell your stuff on but then they are mainly hard core Xingyiquan, Taijiquan and Baguazhang people so you may not get the warm fuzzy welcome you have got on MT

As to your statistics... statistics in and of themselves are absolutely worthless without the knowledge of what formulas that were used to get those statistics.... "statistics" is a great word to throw around to impress people but it is pretty much meaningless without the math behind it. In other words they can be manipulated in ones best interest so...statistically.... I am not impressed by the word "Statistics" because statistically 4 out of 5 people agree with me or not depending on the formula. 

I will go now, I won't waste my money on your product and I will no longer waste my time here


----------



## wushuguy (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wondering, how sales are going? was it difficult to get started selling your DVDs, and what kind of people are more likely to purchase your DVDs? How long before your start-up costs were offset and profit was being made... Who are the DVDs aimed at... experienced martial artists or inexperienced who want to get started? IMO, experienced martial artists wouldn't buy your DVDs because what you claim and from the samples of articles and video you have, it isn't anything breathtaking or new... for example some of the claims can also be made by any sensei or sifu who teaches their smaller female student how to apply a throw using body mechanics... so I don't feel there's something new there or something that is fixing a problem with martial arts now...

Out of curiosity, in the number of years you have done martial arts, how long have you stayed with each style to learn it's principles?

Many of the things you are talking about in your online articles are explained very well, but there's nothing really new there as compared with what many sifu/guro/sensei are teaching their students already. rather than claim that something was wrong with a martial art, perhaps it is more accurate to say that learning different martial arts has helped to understand the all the martial arts better as a whole.

As for me, although I'm teaching others, I still consider myself as a beginner, intermediate at most. To master a single style, a few styles, takes decades... and so far from my experience mixing styles, I have the feeling that in the end, each style will come to very similar if not identical principles, and each complimenting the understanding of the other, and the same result of good health and confidence of self-defense, only difference will be the flavor.

As a wise man once said... there's nothing new under the sun


----------



## matrixman (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Wushuguy, thanks.
DVD sales are up.
I took out ads in the mags initially, IKF was friendly to me because I had written for them and they knew me. Just remember, when taking mag ads out, never to pay the price they quote, they will bargain.
Mags give just a little profit, not much, but if you have good product then the back door sales (reorders) is where you make your money. I had, and have, fantastic back door sales, or I would have dropped the ads. 
The real surge in sales came from internet article writing. I write an article, send it to a directory, and some guy who has a blog or forum wants an article to put in it, but doesnt have the time or maybe the inclination to write it. Bob H. does that some times. Its quite respectable, and the articles are mostly of high quality.
Im still not making much profit because I keep sinking every dollar I make back into the biz. The time will come.
Oh, and the start up costs, except for the ad, were very small, I can give you a list of them if you wish. Of course there is the computer, and a printer which spits out DVDs, and the one big cost, a CD/DVD duplicator, but, still, the costs were manageable, and if you want to augment your income, it is a fantastic way to go. Look, if your martial arts are any quality, if you spend time on both forums and training hall, you might have something that other people want. Think about it.
Im quite serious when I say I will help anybody get started. Anybody wants the how to on writing articles, setting up biz, in any aspect, Ill do what I can. Free. No charge. The reason I do this is because I believe in martial arts, I believe in people, and I dont believe in a depression. Period.
I get buyers from all walks. 
I studied kenpo for two years, became an instructor, wrote one of the first instruction manuals in the united states (just my notes, but, hey, take what you can) then I studied under Bob Babich (Kang Duk Won Korean Karate) for some seven years. He is the only fellow I have ever known, or heard about in the US, who could the one finger trick. Hed stick his finger through a board and leave a hole. Apparently it is a popular trick, or was, in the orient, Taiwan, I believe, when all the martial artist fled the revolution. Dont really know, just read about it. I cant do that. I can put out a candle at about two feet, but...not always. And then, I have to be honest, I use Tai Chi. I keep trying to film it, but...Ill make it. Just take some time. Anyway, candles are cheaper than boards, so I picked that route.
After Bob I would travel through arts, look for people who could teach me, and times of study would vary. This was back in the seventies, and quality instructors were not always to be found. Besides, I would hold to the yardstick of Bob, get what I could, then practice on my own. The way I really learned was by matrixing. I start matrixing back in the seventies, right after I left Bob, and I taught my first class about 1984.
Now look, I know this has been a free for fall on this thread, and I apologize. I knew it would happen, I feel like Ive been scratched a bit, gave as good as I got, and thank goodness Bob H. floats around and keeps the law.
And I sincerely hope any hard feelings I might have caused will be shortly forgotten. And, if you think I am kidding when I say I love my fellow man, even so called enemies, I would ask you to consider something. The attitude of Xue and the others is what kept the arts going through the hard times. Die hard, crawl through the jungle to study at the masters house in the dead of night because the authorities might find out and...theirs is the attitude that prevailed and gave us our art.
That said, you knew I would work it around to this, I want you to consider the letter I got this morning. No, I dont write these myself, yes, I will send you three hundred pages of wins if you want, and you will rapidly see that nobody could make up that many viewpoints, that many different things to say about matrixing.
Heres the win:
Hi Al:

I read thru the forum and you are quite right that the major problem that many have in the martial* arts is that they are wedded to very old, orally based forms of information transmission.

This is OK for feudal *and illiterate societies but they miss the point that modern analysis techniques such as matrixing, mind mapping, etc., can help in understanding the arts and identifying core principles--especially if you come from a paradigm that there are common principles that apply to all martial arts.

It seems to me that your matrixing *approach gives a tool to analyze an art without having to learn all the forms by rote but once done will help you understand how these forms were intended to work and even work in ways that the founders did not envisage.... in a sense you are making the art your own. Am I on the right track?

I intend to use your matrixing approach and mind mapping to analyze and structure the Japanese Weapons arts I am now studying

Keep up the good work and thanks for the inspiration!!!

Many thanks for all the DVDs ..... I'm working thru the Matrixing Karate DVD and it has inspired me to take up the hard arts again.

I am thinking of applying your teaching to the ITF Chang Hon taekwondo forms as that is what I know best from my university days. Any thoughts on*
how to proceed?

Keep on training.
Cheers--Terry

	Now, thats the win, and I know that all of what I have said in the last few days doesnt present me in the best lights. Honestly, I felt like a guy on the bottom of a dogpile, and was just doing the best I could, didnt really know how to get the scuffle worked over to discussion.
	But this guy has ordered a few courses, wrote a note of encouragement, and, as often happens, I get things out of the blue, people come to my rescue, deep down, people know that Matrixing is not designed to harm any art, but designed to fill in some gaps, make some sense, and elevate your art, any art, so that you can get full benefit.
	I have not invented a new art(s), all I have done is come up with a type of microscope whereby you can lay out your art, very logically, and see where the missing pieces are.

	And, please, dont take offense at the reference to feudal or illiterate, there was no way that was designed to hurt, and he was only making the point that things can always get better. 
	Can your car be improved?
	Can you get a nicer house?
	Can you become a better and smarter person?
	Yes. The martial arts prove it. Especially that last.
	And the martial arts can become better, too.

	Thank you for offering some redirection to this thread. If there is anything I can do for you, let me know.

	Al


----------



## matrixman (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Did you know that there is no alphabet in the martial arts?
There are lists of basics, but even these, as simple as they are, are usually confused.
And there are no phonics.
Anywhere.
Yet the martial arts are a technology.
A technology with mixed languages, mixed cultures, mixed everything.
And no technical language, and no alphabet, and no phonics.
The first duty of Matrixing, therefore, is to establish an alphabet. I do that on page 42 of the Matrix Karate training manual. But it is page 44 where the bottom drops out, because that is where you see your first matrix, and that is where you get all your phonics.
Im not going to teach you a new art, or some fancy mind meld technique, all I am going to do is organize your art, and enable you to see things that you didnt know were there, and to enable you to access your art on a more intuitive basis.
Now, Matrixing is not for everybody, so make sure what I am saying interests you before you look into it. If it doesnt interest you, if you are on a different road, dont bother with it, it wont make you happy.
You have a great weekend and a greater Work Out.
Al


----------

